

Web Design Horror Stories From Clients That Will Make You Facepalm - reborn426
http://blog.trackduck.com/2014/08/01/web-design-horror-stories-clients-will-make-facepalm/#more-2991

======
theandrewbailey
most of these seem taken/stolen from Clients From Hell

[http://clientsfromhell.net/](http://clientsfromhell.net/)

